# Turkey temperament



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Quick question. I'd like to try raising turkeys again. The Narry's I had were mean to my chickens, and I've recently read that that's a Narry thing. Is this true? What experience do you have with how your particular breed of turkey gets along with other, smaller animals on your place? Thanks!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm considering turkeys, again, too. I've had the whites and bronze breasted w/Toms a little TOO friendly sometimes! Towards me, anyway, they didn't really cross paths with the chickens.
I've read the same re: Narragansetts and leaning towards the Bourbons. 
I'm undecided re: turkeys, heritage turkeys, no turkeys.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Really? No one can offer any input on how their favorite breed of turkey does with chickens, ducks, etc? C'mon guys, out with it!


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a BB White and 2 bourbons... They are in with 3 runner ducks and the group has adopted 3 kittens.

Never had any injuries or issues... other than the kittens eating the poultry feed.

*edit*
As for how they act around me:
They're like little kids. They get all excited when you bring food out and invade your personal space, but they've been harmless thus far. The white will strut and "puff" at me, but I can just push him aside and he goes on about his merry way. I don't let my kids in the pen with them because the white makes me uneasy with how he acts with me... I think he wants to get my 2 year old for some odd reason. He's had plenty of chances to make a move but has never officially done anything. He just drops his wings, shakes, and puffs when he comes within 10 feet of him. He gobbles and my 2 year old yells at him. I guess they're trying to figure out whos in charge.

The reds are seriously just like my 2 year old. they wander off and get into trouble (a briar patch close by) and I have to lure them out with ice cream (scratch). They're so dumb you can't help but feel sorry for them.

I picked one up yesterday and he just kinda accepted that it was happening. Felt really solid... and delicious.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Never been an issue .These two wondering gypsies are un separable .You will never see one without the other . 












There does seem to be occasional " truf battle " between the Tom and the geese but its short lived .













pictures taken today


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I did my first turks this year and they were broad breasted whites-- most of them are mean to my other birds starting at about the 4th or 5 month because they get extra greedy about food. Before that they were nicely tempered. I had one tom that was really nice and LOVED babies... he would sit outside the nursery pen and babysit the younger turkeys, the ducklings, the goslings and the chicks all spring and make cooing noises at them. 
of course THAT was the one that got a leg problem and had to be eaten early. 

The hens I kept are now 7 mos old and pretty easy going until feeding time-- then they KNOW they are the biggest birds in the bird pen and not afraid to shove around the flock to get to the food first. 

I bought 2 fall fire tom poults this summer from bourbon red stock that are now 5 mos old and they are a lot more easy going guys so far. 

I think temperament has more to do with the temperament of the parent stock. You never know what you'll get from a hatchery but it's not hard to breed for niceness in poultry with your own flock and eat 100% of the baddies.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Dusky Beauty said:


> I had one tom that was really nice and LOVED babies... he would sit outside the nursery pen and babysit the younger turkeys, the ducklings, the goslings and the chicks all spring and make cooing noises at them.


I was going to post a similar story a few yrs. back but I thought " who would belive me ". 
A coyote got a brooding hen . The tom sat on the eggs for around 10 days ... they hatched ..he raised them .Weird I know ........


----------



## TimG (May 13, 2009)

I raised two BB Whites with my laying hens a couple years ago. No problems.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I've kept Standard Bronze and Bourbon Reds and neither caused problems with my chickens, though they all free-ranged together. The Standard Bronzes were maybe a little mellower, though.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

I wonder if we were any help at all to Mrs. workman ?


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

J.T.M. said:


> I wonder if we were any help at all to Mrs. workman ?


I'll take any reason to talk aout birds... :nana:


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I had White Hollands. Good mom's, but the tom's can be pretty randy and can't trust them around the babies. The one tom I kept pursued me in the yard all summer - I had to carry a stick with me at all times. He'd run from the back pasture to attack me when I came out of the house. He tasted really good!
I never had them do anything with the chickens, as they were raised in the same coop. Turkeys naturally retain control over a big flock - I had a couple roos that were mean and as soon as the tom's got big enough to break up a fight, the roos backed down.
If I do turkeys again, I'd go with the sweetgrass or something in the smaller size. The white hollands were pretty big at butcher time, but the flesh is something else to roast.
I have Swedish Blue ducks and one 1/2 runner and I do love the eggs they produce!


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I've had BBB, BBW and this year Slates. The slates so far are more aggressive than the BBB/BBWs were. In all breeds, the toms have a problem with my toddler and the turkeys will pick fights with the other birds. My African gander usually will keep them in line


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

eclipchic said:


> In all breeds, the toms have a problem with my toddler


Is your theory something along the lines of "they're about the same size, so they need to show them who's boss?"

Thats my best guess.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The cuteness!









And the glory!









And the yummy!!

And if you raise the young turkeys in with the youg chickens etc.. you won't have as many troubles with bullying.
Of course, there can always be that one, whether chicken or turkey, that can cause trouble.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

chickenista said:


> The cuteness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whats the dressed weight ?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't remember. 
We did 15 that year.
I would guess between 12 and 15 lbs.
That ends up being the range for a spring hatched heritage bird.

We are eating an old bird this year and he weighs about 30 lbs.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

irregardless said:


> Is your theory something along the lines of "they're about the same size, so they need to show them who's boss?"
> 
> Thats my best guess.


yes, they don't bother us (adults) at all.


----------

